# Hello from indianapolis (you cant sail on corn, damnit)



## Guitarpah (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello: My name is Paul and I am from chicago but go to law school in indianapolis. I do not own a boat, but i will. I began sailing at camp an loved it, but i am the son of a hard working single mother, so there was no $ for a boat. I had no rich friends who had boats, and everyone i knew who did have a boat, owned a boring power boat. 7 years since i have sailed, (tear). Anyways, I have been making master plans to sail the world. In the spirt of giving; check out sv-doodlebug dot com. Cool world sailing log. 

onelove


----------



## Guitarpah (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess you can sail on corn


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard, I'm sure you can hook up with someone to go sailing in the spring. On water I mean not corn.


----------



## Guitarpah (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome... also i don't think corn sailing is good for the corn


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Paul.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome to sailnet. I grew up in Indiana and understand the sailing thing. However, you can ski in Ind.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Check over at Sailing Inc on the northside (on Robinson, I believe). Nice folks, and they might be able to point you to some crewing opportunities in the area.


----------



## Guitarpah (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for the tip on Saling Inc. I know where my next 2k is going.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

My pleasure. You also have a West Marine over in Castleton.


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome from Chicago!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Paul:

What kind of boats did you sail at camp?

David


----------

